# Mite and Lice Spray for Birds



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi guys,
does anyone know if the spray in the link below is good for killing bird lices?
Thanks a lot in advance for your replies
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023691&bmUID=1114999235124

kajupakhi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,

Yes, I have used this product on some pretty dire cases and it has done the 
trick. Make a hood for the bird's head out of a sock end, or I used a 4'x4' gauze
pad stapled around the edges. Just protect the head. You also need to do the 
cage and let it dry. It does work. You can spray some on the tip of your finger
and apply by hand to top of head, gotta keep away from sensitive areas.

Good Luck,

fp


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, I know of a spray called Dietreen-t that you can spray around your loft. It kills germs, and I think Bacteria and I know ticks. You can try that. Hope it helps!
Taylor


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I personally use the product called Purge 3. It works very well. Put one spray under each wing and one spray under the tail feathers. Great stuff.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

zoo keeper said:


> I personally use the product called Purge 3. It works very well. Put one spray under each wing and one spray under the tail feathers. Great stuff.


Hi zk,

Which supply house has this product and what does it treat?

Thanks

fp


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Fp. 

I have purchased my Purge 3 from the feed store here in Bakersfield. It works very good on lice. I mean good. I notice the vermin dead in a matter of an hour. Recently I purchased Ivomec. This is supposed to be most excellent for lice and mites. You put a couple drops down their throat and a couple drops on their neck. It was a bit pricey, but I hear works well. I think that will be my number one choice of bug killer on the pigeons because there is not spraying that can hurt the birds eyes or lungs if missed or what ever.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zoo keeper, 

With the ivomec, it depends on which kind you've purchased. The injectable ivomec is meant to be administered either by injection or can be given orally. The "pour on" ivomec is the type for topical use on the skin. DON'T give the pour on or any other type of ivomec orally!


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I do have the injectable for the oral administration. Injectable Ivomec can also be applied topically to add to the effects of oral administration. Injectable Ivomec is oil base and can be easily absorbed through the skin. You put one to two drops down the throat and one drop on the skin on the back of the neck. I am not the only pigeon person who has injectable for topical use.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zoo Keeper, 

That's good to know and you're right about the injectable, that it can be given topically. Just wasn't sure what you were using. As well, this is good information for other members in case there is ever confusion on what kind of Ivomec is to be used for what purpose


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Zoo keeper,
> 
> With the ivomec, it depends on which kind you've purchased. The injectable ivomec is meant to be administered either by injection or can be given orally. The "pour on" ivomec is the type for topical use on the skin. DON'T give the pour on or any other type of ivomec orally!


Hi Brad,

Sometimes it's hard to get a sense of which product is best when looking thru
the catalogues or sites. In Foy's they have two different Ivomec products, one
Ivomec Drench, and one Ivomec Injectable. Both of these in Foy's can be given orally, although the Drench
is supposed to be administered via food or water. Is Ivomec Drench the same 
as Ivomec Sheep Drench? At one of the supply houses they had the "Sheep
Drench" w/a disclaimer to the effect that pigeon dosage was anecdotal.

Also, I've been looking at the Endo-Ecto product for a while now because of 
only needing to put one drop on the foot. Been holding off because of price
and not knowing which product to get. But now I see that the injectable
Ivomec and Endo-Ecto are the same pricey price! Do you know of any difference between these two?

Thanks,

fp


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

A very easy way to administer Ivomec injectable is to get a normal saline eye drop bottle such as Visine and pour out the Visine. Put the Ivomec in the Visine bottle and use that for a dropper. It is easy to handle and regulate the drops.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

zoo keeper said:


> A very easy way to administer Ivomec injectable is to get a normal saline eye drop bottle such as Visine and pour out the Visine. Put the Ivomec in the Visine bottle and use that for a dropper. It is easy to handle and regulate the drops.


I use the eyedroppers for meds and then I saw these little dropper bottles for
cheap. A little plastic bottle with screw on tip and screw on cap that you can
administer drops w/also. I got a couple of those w/an order just to give them
a try and check the difference out  , we'll see.....

fp

Foy's had those.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to edify on the oral use of the drench, that would be in the food and water, as opposed to drops via mouth. Doesn't mention that in the description.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

zoo keeper said:


> Injectable Ivomec can also be applied topically to add to the effects of oral administration. Injectable Ivomec is oil base and can be easily absorbed through the skin. You put one to two drops down the throat and one drop on the skin on the back of the neck. I am not the only pigeon person who has injectable for topical use.


Three drops total, not either or, correct zoo keeper?


----------

